# Suspension Questions on Rockhopper 29



## clchapman130 (Apr 2, 2014)

I am considering purchasing the base model of the Specialized Rockhopper 29 at my LBS. I just have a couple questions regarding the fork. The base model fork is a 

SR Suntour XCM-LO 29", hydraulic damping w/ lockout, coil/MCU spring, Fork,

So this is what I think I know.
- I adjust the sag using the preload adjustment due to coil spring suspension. 
- Rebound damping is fixed so no external controls for rebound

My question is concerning the compression damping. Since I have the ability to lockout, does this mean there is also an external adjustment for compression damping?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I had this fork on my HardRock Sport. Rode it for a year. Good fork for a spring loaded pogo. Yes you can lock it out and it has a preload adj(not all that great) to stiffin it up or lossen..but yer still dealing with a spring...so when the weight is unloaded from the front the pogo will POP back out as the spring unloads = CLACK
I replaced it with X-Fusion Slide SOOOOOOOooooooo Much better and WAY lighter by a few pounds!! Air fork is so much better so if you buy the bike...make that your second upgrade....pedals first


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

That fork has no adjustability, you can only stiffen or soften the feel.


----------



## clchapman130 (Apr 2, 2014)

Getting the Specialized Bennies for Pedals. Factory pedals are never too great it seems.


----------



## clchapman130 (Apr 2, 2014)

DiRt DeViL said:


> That fork has no adjustability, you can only stiffen or soften the feel.


So am I right when I say the sag is adjusted with the preload adjustment on this type of fork?


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes and no...the preload does change the "sag" I guess (soft vs. harder)but not like you can do with an air fork with diff PSI settings...then when the pre-load dial breaks or stops changing the stiffness..yer stuck at that setting...it's a POGO stick


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm going to be a broken record for a moment.

Consider used.

In answer to your direct question, no, having lockout doesn't imply any sort of compression damping.


----------



## clchapman130 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

clchapman130 said:


> So am I right when I say the sag is adjusted with the preload adjustment on this type of fork?


No, as Burt said it only changes how soft or hard the fork feels; this affect the bump sensitivity but has nothing to do with sag. Sag can not be set in this fork, you'll feel that the suspension compresses when on the bike a little but is due to a low preload.


----------



## clchapman130 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you for clarifying everyone. In the future, when I get more experience and would like to upgrade my fork, does anyone have any more suggestions for fork improvements? It would be nice to have air springs with the capability to adjust both rebound and compression damping.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nick at Suntour has setup an upgrade for riders with that fork. $200 gets you a Raidon air fork that weighs 4.5 lbs compared to the 6.2 of the 'X' series bike path models. This will completely change the bike for the better.
Thread is in this section.
The Marin Bobcat Trail 29 on ebay already has the Raidon fork for $6-700.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

You can do the Suntour upgrade or just get a Rock Shox Reba, Marzocchi 44 or Manitou Tower. You may wonder why I didn't mentioned Fox, the reason is that the Fox fork will be more expensive than your bike.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

X-Fusion Slide RL29 is an excellent choice as well...can be had for 299 Ebay but you have to watch for it///mostly 399 to 450 tops


----------

